# salles de shoot



## Rainbow891

Bonjour à tous.

Je voudrais votre aide sur quelquechose, qu'est que c'est le phrase en anglais pour 'salles de shoot'.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## gaialh

Hi Rainbow891,

It may be "shoot room".


----------



## Rainbow891

ah thank you very much


----------



## sound shift

Une salle de shoot est une salle de consommation de drogues, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Aoyama

> Une salle de shoot est une salle de consommation de drogues, n'est-ce pas?


c'est aussi ce que je comprends.
Mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu. On imaginerait plutôt "salle pour se shooter".
Il est vrai que très récemment on parle d'endroits où la consommation de drogues serait légalement possible (et contrôlée).
Pour l'anglais "shoot room", cela me paraît bizarre (on penserait à une salle de tir ...).


----------



## sound shift

Aoyama said:


> c'est aussi ce que je comprends.
> Mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu. On imaginerait plutôt "salle pour se shooter".
> Il est vrai que très récemment on parle d'endroits où la consommation de drogues serait légalement possible (et contrôlée).
> Pour l'anglais "shoot room", cela me paraît bizarre (on penserait à une salle de tir ...).


Merci pour ces précisions. Moi aussi, j'avais pensé à une salle de tir.
Dans le contexte de la terminologie anglaise de la drogue, je ne connais pas le terme "shoot room" (mais je ne m'y connais pas en drogues ). Plusieurs possibilités:
1) Le terme français est un faux-anglicisme (genre "footing").
2) Ce genre de salle n'existe pas en Angleterre.
3) Je suis nul en drogues.


----------



## Aoyama

Le terme pour la drogue est "se shooter" (verbe). Je ne connais pas "shoot" dans le sens de "piqûre", seulement en terme de foot(ball), shoot, shooter. Mais même en français, "salle de shoot" me paraît bizarre. D'un emploi vraiment très restreint.
Pour salle de tir, je pense qu'en anglais se serait "shooting room". "Shoot room" pourrait s'employer pour le billard ?


----------



## mylifeforaiur

I think a proper translation would be "consumption room" - though that's an euphemism for some people, I would guess.


Source: emcdda.europa.eu/themes/harm-reduction/consumption-rooms

ps: ceci dit, "salles de shoot" n'est vraiment pas neutre, comme expression. C'est une invention des opposants à ce concept, et péjoratif.


----------



## Aoyama

Welcome to the Forum mylifeforaiur !
Yes, you're right, that's what it is in English. I still think though that the French "salle de shoot" is unusual.
But then, in the meantime, as I was posting this, I received this (coincidentally) :
http://www.rtl.fr/fiche/5947782566/...ables.html?IdTis=XTC-DBMO-B4228-DD-DFWSCP-6CP
introduced by this :
*Fillon ne veut pas de "salles de shoot" en France *



 La ministre de la Santé, Roselyne Bachelot, était intéressée, le Premier Ministre refuse. Selon lui, "ces lieux ne sont ni utiles, ni souhaitables"


----------



## sound shift

En essayant de me renseigner sur le sens de "salle de shoot", j'ai trouvé cet article. Je ne crois pas qu'on dit "shoot room" en anglais.


----------



## mylifeforaiur

Thanks, Ayoyama.

I think this is a very political usage of a word - in 6 months everybody will have forgotten about it, hopefully. What a dreadful word anyway.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, l'article est dans le droit fil de l'info que j'ai mise aussi. L'expression est donc utilisée. Un néologisme critiquable (pour moi) cependant.


----------



## leturc

Injection room existe aussi en anglais c'est probablement le terme le plus courant
Il y a drug injecting room
il y a des salles d'injection en Australie
mylifeforaiur a raison salle de shoot est péjoratif.
Enfin voila mes sources:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/5007032.stm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2001/may/08/drugsandalcohol


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, à y repenser, "salle de shoot" est bien péjoratif (et mylifeforaiur, après réflexion, a ajouté son commentaire) et caractérise bien les _opposants_ à la chose.
Quand à "drug injecting room" = "salles d'injection de drogues" (c'est ce que c'est), oui, mais bon, là, on ne peut probablement pas appeler un chat un chat ...

Je viens d'entendre à la radio, ce soir, un journaliste utiliser l'expression "salles d'injections" dans ce contexte.


----------



## Aoyama

Aujourd'hui, je lis :
"Salles de prise de drogue sous contrôle‏" qui rend parfaitement la chose. La traduction en anglais ne devrait pas faire de problème.


----------



## Claude McNab

Rainbow, I think salles de shoot are places where heroin addicts can go and inject themselves and are basically tolerated. There are loads of names you could use for this, but I think most commonly in English "shooting gallery" is used, as in this story:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ing-gallery-set-to-open-next-year-644072.html


----------



## Aoyama

Interesting link (sadly). I guess "drug shooting gallery" would be better, as "shooting gallery" alone would mean/imply (to me) _guns_ ...


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Aoyama said:


> Aujourd'hui, je lis :
> "Salles de prise de drogue sous contrôle‏" qui rend parfaitement la chose. La traduction en anglais ne devrait pas faire de problème.


 
"Shoot" implique forcément une injection et beaucoup de drogues se consomment différemment.

"Salle d'injection" est donc probablement mieux; si le contexte permet de savoir ce qu'on injecte, bien sûr.


----------



## Aoyama

Libération d'aujourd'hui utilise aussi le mot "shootoir", titre d'un article : "Le shootoir, c'est pas le foutoir" (j'aurais écrit footoir ...).
Félicitations SB, 1000 posts ...


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Aoyama said:


> Libération d'aujourd'hui utilise aussi le mot "shootoir", titre d'un article : "Le shootoir, c'est pas le foutoir" (j'aurais écrit footoir ...).
> Félicitations SB, 1000 posts ...



"Shootoir", vachement bien...

(Merci pour les félicitations, Aoyama.)


----------



## Aoyama

Mais on apprend aussi (dans le même article) que le terme "shoot" pour piqûre/injection de drogue est courant.
Faut donc se mettre au courant ...


----------



## Cath.S.

En contexte, _shooting gallery_ n'évoque pas le tir ; en revanche, je l'ai toujours entendu dans un contexte de prise illégale de drogue et c'est plutôt un terme qui serait employé par les usagers de ces lieux, et non par leurs opposants.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Aoyama said:


> Mais on apprend aussi (dans le même article) que le terme "shoot" pour piqûre/injection de drogue est courant.
> Faut donc se mettre au courant ...


 
Dans le même registre, il y a aussi "un fix" et le verbe "fixer" (qui, comme "shooter", s'emploie avec ou sans "se" selon les habitudes locales). Mais là encore, il s'agit du vocabulaire des usagers et non de celui de leurs opposants, bien sûr.


----------



## Aoyama

> il y a aussi "un fix" et le verbe "fixer" (qui, comme "shooter", s'emploie avec ou sans "se" selon les habitudes locales).


Oui oui, on est dans le domaine des anglicismes purs.
Heureusement, il nous reste la cuisine ...


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Aoyama said:


> Oui oui, on est dans le domaine des anglicismes purs.



Yep ! Et parfois avec de petits pièges.

Je pense au fameux tee-shirt "The Pope smokes dope", par exemple.

En français, dans le milieu des consommateurs, "la dope" ne désigne normalement que les drogues dîtes dures et non le cannabis (ou très rarement).


----------



## Aoyama

Là, _this disease is beyond my practice_, je te fais (tristement) confiance.


----------



## Rainbow891

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, je comprends beaucoup sur le sujet.


----------



## aztlaniano

sound shift said:


> 1) Le terme français est un faux-anglicisme (genre "footing").


The established term is "shooting gallery", but it is a bit pejorative and, as has been pointed out, can be confused with a place to fire guns at targets, if found out of context.


----------



## sound shift

When talking of a person who injects himself, we don't say "He shoots"; we say "He shoots up" - so I tried to find out if "shoot-up gallery" is a current term, and found a webpage entitled "San Francisco debates shoot up gallery". "Shoot up gallery" cannot be interpreted as a place where guns are fired.


----------

